# Nice load of Norfolk Island Pine



## Spinartist (Aug 10, 2018)

Going over to do a little work on a house & passed by 3 Norfolk Island Pines being cut down in FT Lauderdale the other day. 2 were on the ground so I took a truck load.
The last one was coming down two days later so I alerted the troops & we took 2/3's of the tree.

Driving by later I stopped & watched the stumps being ground up with a remote control stump grinder!!
Way cool!! I've not seen one before.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 10, 2018)

Can you bring several of the larger ones to SWAT ... asking for a friend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 10, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> Can you bring several of the larger ones to SWAT ... asking for a friend



I'm the friend, thanks for asking for me Wendell!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 10, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> Going over to do a little work on a house & passed by 3 Norfolk Island Pines being cut down in FT Lauderdale
> 
> Lee,
> 
> I only have a single sample in my collection. Mine is 1/4 sawn and has some faint pink hue in part of it. So, I'd be interested in adding a few more samples that show the complexity of the plant. It would be cool to have strong color in a sample, or a knot in another. You know the sickness...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 10, 2018)

What size you need for samples??


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 10, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> Can you bring several of the larger ones to SWAT ... asking for a friend




I'm flying to SWAT, so no. We can discuss about shipping some.


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 10, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> I'm flying to SWAT, so no. We can discuss about shipping some.


Large suitcase ?


----------



## DKMD (Aug 10, 2018)

So jealous! Looking forward to seeing your creations from that pile.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 10, 2018)

Hope some makes it to Va! Plus the hollow form I want.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 11, 2018)

What a bonanza! Your timing was impeccable! Congrats! Chuck


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 11, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> What size you need for samples??



I never had to season any Norfolk, so am not sure what oversized blanks would be best. I plan on finishing them to the regular 3"x 6" x 1/2" IWCS size. A 4" x 5" x 8" block usually works well with the 4" side being quartersawn, allowing the 5" side to be flatsawn. The block then yields a 3/4" thick quartersawn blank from the 4" side and three - four, 3/4" flatsawn blanks of similar size.


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 11, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> I never had to season any Norfolk, so am not sure what oversized blanks would be best. I plan on finishing them to the regular 3"x 6" x 1/2" IWCS size. A 4" x 5" x 8" block usually works well with the 4" side being quartersawn, allowing the 5" side to be flatsawn. The block then yields a 3/4" thick quartersawn blank from the 4" side and three - four, 3/4" flatsawn blanks of similar size.




I'll work up a couple fer Ya.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 11, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> Large suitcase ?




Gotta bring clothes, tools , wood, etc. fer my demo's so not bringing a load of wood. I've shipped pallets several times.


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 11, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> Gotta bring clothes, tools , wood, etc. fer my demo's so not bringing a load of wood. I've shipped pallets several times.


Just kidding bud .. might work something out with you to ship a couple of blanks .. my wife spies some for sale last year in KC at AAW .. before I got around to booth they had sold out .. not really something critical I have to have ..
Safe travels to the Great State Of Texas
Will see you at SWAT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## djg (Aug 17, 2018)

I wasn't going to say anything, but after reading the title again, I can't believe there would be any interest in Pine. Please don't be offended, I speak only out of ignorance. What do you use it for? Obviously turning blanks, but is Norfork any better than White pine? Post an example or two.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 17, 2018)

Its beautiful when turned. I thought the same thing until I saw some of Lee's turnings of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 17, 2018)

Norfolk Island Pine isn't really a pine -- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Araucaria_heterophylla

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## djg (Aug 17, 2018)

I'd like to see some turned examples if possible. Thanks


----------



## Karl_TN (Aug 17, 2018)

@djg, NIP is desired for having multiple limbs that radiate horizontally at the same height. 

Search Google images for "Norfolk Island Pine Woodturning" for pics: 
https://www.google.com/search?q=norfolk+island+pine+woodturning&source=lnms&tbm=isch


----------



## djg (Aug 17, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> @djg, NIP is desired for having multiple limbs that radiate horizontally at the same height.
> 
> Search Google images for "Norfolk Island Pine Woodturning" for pics:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=norfolk+island+pine+woodturning&source=lnms&tbm=isch


Wow! It must be hard to turn going from softwood to branch. Thanks for the education.


----------



## Karl_TN (Aug 17, 2018)

@djg, I haven't turned any NIP myself, but it must not be too hard considering how translucent/thin some turners can get their turnings. 

Here's a video from Mike Peace woodturning a NIP hollow form:

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 17, 2018)

djg said:


> I'd like to see some turned examples if possible. Thanks



Search the forum for lamp shades, @Spinartist turns a bunch of those.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 17, 2018)

djg said:


> Wow! It must be hard to turn going from softwood to branch. Thanks for the education.




Norfolk is deceivingly soft. The soft wood contains silica & dulls good quality tool in a few minutes. The knots are side grain & almost like ceramic.
It's 1,000 times nicer that white pine!!!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD (Aug 17, 2018)

I turned a few pendant lights for our kitchen... NIP is wonderful stuff!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------

